# Leroy Anderson



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

​
Yes, that guy. The composer of short, optimistic miniatures that, while unadorned, harken back to the times we will never see again. Oh yeah, and then there's "The Typewriter"...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I always enjoy his light classical music. On the other hand, if it disappeared overnight, I would not really miss it.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> I always enjoy his light classical music. On the other hand, if it disappeared overnight, I would not really miss it.


That is a good way to put it. I have a similar relationship with Anderson's music.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a disc of his music. That reminds me; I need to listen to it sometime.

When I was a kid, the Boston Pops used to appear regularly on PBS, and something by Anderson would always pop up. I thought it was cool to hear an orchestra play something I could relate to.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Manxfeeder said:


> I have a disc of his music. That reminds me; I need to listen to it sometime.


I have a 2CD set called "The Leroy Anderson Collection". It's everything that one would ever want concerning the composer.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

It was an Anderson piece ("Serenata") that I was imitating when I started composing my first piece. Hopefully, I've grown some, aesthetically, since then!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I know I'm paraphrasing but he once said something like "Writing easy sounding music isn't easy"


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm a huge fan of Leroy Anderson, it's a great pity that his melodic and ingenious music is not played more often at concerts. Do the Boston Pops still programme him?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

His Christmas recordings are always played at that time of year in our house, to please the grandparents.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

David Phillips said:


> Do the Boston Pops still programme him?


Yes, but not nearly as often as they should.


----------

